# Where to get Calibration solution for TDS?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It should be NaCI. 
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a Cdn. Company in B.C. http://www.dynamicaqua.com/solutions.html Hope this helps.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> Here's a Cdn. Company in B.C. http://www.dynamicaqua.com/solutions.html Hope this helps.


Unfortunately, it does not help 
I was using current TDS meter for 1.5, but later trow it to somewhere and it is showing wrong now.
It is easier to go and buy new for #20. That's what I will do

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

sig said:


> Unfortunately, it does not help
> I was using current TDS meter for 1.5, but later trow it to somewhere and it is showing wrong now.
> It is easier to go and buy new for #20. That's what I will do


True. Sounds easier to me, too.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/0-7-lcd-tds-water-tester-2-x-lr44-80940?item=6


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

In case you haven't bought it yet, they had a few at Home Depot in Pickering ($16).



zk4444 said:


> It was at the same isle where they sell the RO water systems (receipt item code #810747013542).
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Get a bottle of water. They post the TDS content on the bottom of water, calibrate to that with it at room temp. That's what I do. lol. Then drink the water. Dual purpose. Just don't get any distilled or RO water. Just look for a bottle where it lists the PPM content on the side.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you guys.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

